# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новый автомобильный видеорегистратор КАРКАМ QS3: все для удобства и безопасности вождения

## Labs

Компания КАРКАМ продолжает внедрять новые технологии в свою продукцию, и представляет первый в мире автомобильный Full HD видеорегистратор КАРКАМ QS3 со съемным поляризационным фильтром.

Многие владельцы автомобильных видеорегистраторов сталкивались с проблемой возникновения бликов и отражений при просмотре видео, которые портят картинку и зачастую мешают рассмотреть важные детали. КАРКАМ всегда прислушивается к своим покупателям и выпускает первую в мире модель видеорегистратора КАРКАМ QS3 с системой «Антиблик», которая без труда уберет ненужные блики и отражения от лобового стекла. 

Как и все автомобильные видеорегистраторы компании КАРКАМ, QS3 снимает видео в Full HD качестве и максимальном разрешении 1920х1080 при 30 кадрах в секунду. Новый светочувствительный сенсор Aptina AR0330 с автоматическим балансом белого и цифровой стабилизацией изображения обеспечит чистую, детализированную картинку не только днем, но и ночью.  А угол обзора объектива в 140 градусов позволит отображать все, что происходит на соседних полосах.

Устройство создано на базе нового процессора Ambarella A5S30, который является приемником уже хорошо зарекомендовавшего себя A2S60 . Он обеспечивает бо́льшую производительность и улучшенную цифровую обработку видеопотока.

В видеорегистраторе КАРКАМ QS3 реализована функция резервного копирования. Это отличная возможность снизить риск исчезновения важного видео. Просто скопируйте его в память видеорегистратора, и что бы ни случилось с flash-картой – оригинал всегда будет при Вас. Встроенная память 1 Гб позволит хранить одновременно до 5 видеороликов.

КАРКАМ QS3 позволит автовладельцу быть спокойным, оставляя свой автомобиль на стоянке. Ведь теперь, включив видеорегистратор в режиме записи по детектору движения, он сможет посмотреть все, что происходило с автомобилем за время его отсутствия, а чувствительный G-сенсор защитит все нужные файлы от перезаписи.

В комплекте к КАРКАМ QS3 идет новый высокочувствительный GPS модуль, который будет накладывать на видео данные о скорости передвижения и координатах даже при плохом уровне сигнала. А при помощи специального бесплатного проигрывателя, который можно скачать на официальном сайте КАРКАМ, можно отследить весь маршрут на картах Google. Помимо этого, в настройках устройства можно вывести на изображение дату и время съемки, а также государственный номер автомобиля.

Видеорегистратор КАРКАМ QS3 крепится к лобовому стеклу автомобиля при помощи нового удобного кронштейна. Благодаря функции «поворот к инспектору» водителю не составит труда повернуть видеорегистратор к боковому стеклу, а встроенный разъем питания позволит безо всяких усилий забрать его с собой.

QS3 имеет компактный и привлекательный внешний вид. В модели установлен увеличенный 2,7'’ TFT LCD дисплей, благодаря которому можно лучше рассмотреть ролики непосредственно на устройстве. На корпус вынесено несколько полезных горячих кнопок. Можно одним движением защитить файл от затирания, отключить микрофон или отрегулировать экспозицию прямо во время съемки. В комплекте также идет 4-х метровый шнур питания, который позволит провести подключение КАРКАМ QS3 под обшивкой салона автомобиля. Таким образом, повысится безопасность движения, ведь свисающий шнур питания не будет отвлекать водителя от дороги, и не будет мешать при переключении коробки передач.

Спецификация КАРКАМ QS3:

Камера: 1/3” 3,2MП с высокой светочувствительностью (улучшенный ночной режим видеосъемки), угол обзора 140 градусов, цифровая стабилизация изображения, автоматический баланс белого;
Режим день/ночь: Ручная настройка экспозиции горячей клавишей [ВНИЗ/EV] во всех режимах;
Объектив: F1.8, f3.35, 140 градусов, с большой светосилой, 5-ти элементный;
Фильтры: Съемный  круговой поляризационный фильтр, который устраняет блики и отражения от лобового стекла. ИК фильтр;
Процессор: Ambarella A5S30;
Дисплей: 2,7’’ 16:9 TFT LCD; Отключение дисплея через заданный промежуток времени;
Видео: [1920х1080, 30к/с, 16:9], [1280х720, 60к/с, 16:9], [1280х720,30 к/с, 16:9], [640х480,60 к/с, 4:3];
Звук: Встроенный микрофон и динамик; функция отключения микрофона кнопкой [ВВЕРХ/ЗВУК], выключение и повторное включение возможно также во время записи);
Фото: [2048x1536 4:3],[2592x1944 4:3], [3264x2448 4:3] в формате JPG;
Запись: Видео в формате MOV, кодек H.264 / AVC, 30fps, 10000-12000 kbps; Звук в формате MPEG-4 AAC, Stereo, 48KHz, 128 kbps; Емкость видеоролика (2мин.) - 170MB  (при 1920х1080, 30к/с); Функция автоматического вкл/выкл записи при подаче/отключ внешнего питания; Тип записи: Циклическая (блоками по 2/5/10/мин. без пауз между роликами) или до заполнения карты памяти; Функция записи по детектору движения; Штамп даты/времени/госномера авто на видеоряд
Защита видеоролика от перезаписи (при нажатии на кнопку [MЕНЮ] в режиме записи); Функция ZOOM в режиме записи (увелич/уменьш изображения);
Встроенная память: 1 ГБ. Поддержка внешних карт памяти до 32 ГБ microSDHC Class 6 и выше;
Резервное копирование: С microSD карты на встроенную NAND память 1 ГБ;
G-Сенсор: 3-х осевой акселерометр;
GPS модуль: Запись скорости и координат;
Воспроизведение: Старт / Пауза; перемотка x2, x4, x8, x16, x32 вперед и назад; Выбор ролика для воспроизведения, предпросмотр шести роликов одновременно / переключение на следующий или предыдущий;
Видео-выход: 1. AV-выход композитный (PAL/NTSC); 2. HDMI: 1920x1080i, 25 или 30к/с;
Аккумулятор: Встроенный, 500мАч, 3,7В, Li-Ion;
Питание: miniUSB 5В 1000mА, в комплекте адаптер в прикуриватель 4м (пригоден для скрытой проводки);
Язык меню: Русский / Английский / Китайский;
Габаритные размеры: 115х46х10~30 мм;
Вес: 73гр;
Рабочая температура: -20…+40 градусов по Цельсию.

----------

